
Loneliness and Climate Changes – Where I am right now - anon1253
https://joelkuiper.eu/change
======
painisRelative
It keeps me up at night too. I am thinking we should establish a list of all
those politicians who have actively impeded efforts to fight climate change.
then at least we will have a least for our children to work through when they
decide on a fitting retribution

~~~
orangecat
Will you be including Greenpeace and the Sierra Club for their scaremongering
about nuclear power?

